# Rest in Peace Smokey



## RowdyAndMalley

Hi all, don't know if anyone remembers me. Its been about a year since I posted last. 

I had to make the decision to put our family cat Smokey down today. She was 18 years old and had stopped eating, she weighed about 4 pounds. The vets couldnt find anything wrong with her, they just said she was old. She went peacefully, but now I feel eaten up guilt... Should I have let her pass on her own? I can't get the image of her last breath out of my mind...

If anyone can help I figured it would be you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## marie73

Of course I remember you!

I felt horrible guilt after making that decision for Cinderella, but it really was the kindest (but most heartbreaking) thing to do. I don't believe in letting a cat go "naturally." I think Smokey going to sleep peacefully in your arms was the ultimate act of love.

I'm so sorry for your loss, Kira. 18 years old? Wow, you took wonderful care of her!

I'd like to think that Cinderella met her at the bridge and now Smokey is the newest member of the Diva Club.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

Thank you so much Marie. I needed to hear that from someone who has been there. Its only been a few hours and I miss her tremendously. I have my little loves Rowdy and Malley to keep me company, but my heart breaks for my sister and mom and dad who have to come home to an empty home...


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat

RIP Smokey. 

Just about the hardest thing I ever had to do was put my (at the time) all-time favorite cat to sleep, back in the early 90's. She was about 14-15 and had kidney problems. Was very thin and weak. I was the last thing she ever saw, I literally watched her pass away on the vet's table.

Condolences, I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## edieparnaby

RowdyAndMalley - your post has me crying. God bless Smokey and take her to animal heaven. You did the right thing. I don't believe in letting a cat suffer until she dies naturally. You gave her 18 years of love. Remember those years. She'll be waiting for you over the bridge. I have put down two beloved cats before and it is something I know I will probably have to do again. You just never get used to it. But that's what love does to ya.


----------



## Kobster

I'm so sorry honey. All I can say is, you did he kindest thing. There is nothing at all peaceful or painless about a natural death 99% of the time. Very rarely does an animal simply die in its sleep. What you did was loving. Hugs to you.


----------



## Arianwen

I sympathise so much. ack in October, I had to make the same horrible decision for my lovely Trixie who was even older at over 20. I felt horrendously guilty but I know I made the decision for her benefit and not my own. The same is true of you. It's not easy to see it rationally when your heart is breaking but what you did was an ultimate act of love!


----------



## Lucas718

You saved her from a lot of pain & suffering. I went through the same mental torment after I had Ziggy put to sleep. I finally accepted that his condition was not going to improve and that preventing additional pain & suffering was the kindest thing I could do for him.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

Thank you all for your kind words! This forum has always been a place where I can turn when people I'm close to IRL just don't get it. I am more at peace now and we have a little grave marker for our girl so we can still visit with her. I am grateful to still have Rowdy and Malley to come home to. They make it easier.


----------



## my5kitties

I'm so sorry to hear about your Smokey. She sounds like she was a wonderful cat. I'm sure my baby boy, Smokey, greeted her as she crossed the Bridge.


----------



## Avalonia

I'm crying along with you.

Smokey sounds like a wonderful cat who had a very full long and well lived life. Believe me, I know how you feel - I'm struggling with guilt over putting Snow Cat down as well. From what you've said I believe 100% you did absolutely the right thing. Others have mentioned in other posts that letting nature run its course often does not result in an easy quick death, and as I just let one of my best friends in this world go I know how easily you let Smokey cross over. It was a great gift from you to her.


----------



## dweamgoil

Sorry this is so late, but just wanted to say that I am sorry for your loss. It's always so hard to make "that" decision even when it's the kindest thing we can do for a loved one. I wish you peace.


----------

